# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  King Minos [Mawaddah, Erimo Maru]

## Ellinis

Και κάτι που δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα γνωστό για το πλοίο είναι οτι δεν ξεκίνησε "με το δεξί" την καριέρα του στην Ελλάδα.

Προς το τέλος της μετασκευής του έπαθε ζημιές από πυρκαγιά στο Πέραμα.
Και η σχετική φώτο από εφημερίδα της εποχής

n kazantzakis fire.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως είναι το Κίνγκ Μίνος? Δέν βλέπω το κομοδέσιο στην κόντρα γέφυρα

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kι εγω για ΜΙΝΩ το κοβω... Ο Καζαντζακης ειχε 4 βαρκες, ενω ο Μινως 8! Τα καπονια στην αριστερη μερια, ειναι μπολικα για να ειναι για 2 βαρκες! Και οι τσιμινιερες ειναι κοντες. Του Καζαντζακη ηταν ψηλοτερες.

----------


## Ellinis

'Eχετε και οι δύο δίκιο, από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα μπέδεψα τα δύο αδελφάκια...

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ λοιπόν όλα τα θέματα για το Γιαπωνέζικο σκαρί!

----------


## xara

Α' Μηχανικός του ήταν μέχρι συνταξιοδοτήσεώς του, ο συγγραφέας θαλασσινών διηγημάτων, Μανώλης Ροδανάκης
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=186

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

O οποιος ηταν μαζι με τον πατερα (ο οποιος ηταν υποπλοιαρχος) μου Ά μηχανικος στο φορτηγο ΜΑΝΟΣ Π. το 1977. ;-)

----------


## meco

Τότε η ζημιά ήταν πολύ μεγάλη. Καταστράφηκαν πολλά από τα υλικά (μοκέτες, κουρτίνες ξενοδοχειακός εξοπλισμός) που επρόκειτο να τοποθετηθούν στο πλοίο. Ευτυχώς για την εταιρία καλύφτηκαν όλα από τις ασφαλιστικές, αλλά όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε η δουλειά πήγε αρκετά πίσω. Μέσα του 1987 έγινε το παραπάνω συμβάν, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια τωρινή φωτογραφία του εδώ. Φαίνεται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## scoufgian

ΤΟ ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΤΠΟΣΤΑΛ.ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΑΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1620

----------


## kingminos

ένα δώρο απο εμένα.

----------


## scoufgian

> ένα δώρο απο εμένα.


πολλα μπραβο απο μενα ,φιλε Kingminos.Χρονια προσπαθω ,να βρω φωτο ,του πλοιου αυτου ,αλλα ακομα ψαχνω..........

----------


## kingminos

να μια καλή φώτο από το facta όπως είναι σήμερα

----------


## kingminos

και μερικές απο το site της namma lines

----------


## despo

Σε μαυρα χαλια δηλαδη.

----------


## kingminos

kai merikes akoma

----------


## kingminos

mia teleutaia 5ada

----------


## kingminos

αλλες τρεις ως namma lines

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Poly kales foto mpravo paidia.

----------


## kingminos

Για τον φίλο μου τον scoufgian που χρόνια ψάχνει foto του king minos

(πηγή shipspotting)

----------


## scoufgian

σ ευχαριστω φιλε μου,αλλα οταν λεω ψαχνω,εννοω να βρω ,κατι διαφορετικο, απο αυτες που υπαρχουν ,ηδη στο ιντερνετ(facta,κλπ.......) :Wink:

----------


## kingminos

όποιος έχει φωτογραφίες του king minos θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαίτερα αν τις έβαζε

----------


## kingminos

Σκέφτομαι να πάω στην Αίγυπτο να το φωτογραφίσω.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Aφου ειναι το αγαπημενο σου βαπορι,λεω να πας καμια βολτιτσα να το δεις.

----------


## Leo

> Σκέφτομαι να πάω στην Αίγυπτο να το φωτογραφίσω.


Εγώ πάλι φίλε kingminos θα σου έλεγα δεν κάθεσαι στ αυγά σου ώστε να μπορέις να φωτογραφίζεις όλα τα άλλα πλοία. Με τα χασανάκια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..

----------


## Ellinis

To καράβι δεμένο στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου στις πρώτες του μέρες στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, λίγο μετά το πέρας της μετασκευής του.

king3.jpg

----------


## kingminos

ένα δισεκατομύριο μπράβο από μένα για την θαυμάσια φωτογραφία στην ακτή ξεβαρίου,και μην ξεχνάτε θέλουμε και άλλες.

----------


## scoufgian

κι απο μενα ,ενα μεγαλο μπραβο, στον φιλο ellinis ,για τη φωτογραφια ,που μας παρουσιασε

----------


## Giorgos_D

> και μερικές απο το site της namma lines


Mπορεις να γραψεις τη διευθυνση του site? Γιατι στην ιδια εταιρια ανηκει και το ενα και μοναδικό Superferry.

----------


## kingminos

το site της namma lines είναι www.nammashipping.com

----------


## kingminos

> To καράβι δεμένο στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου στις πρώτες του μέρες στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, λίγο μετά το πέρας της μετασκευής του.
> 
> king3.jpg


Η μετασκευή του δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένη,φαίνετε το εξωτερικό μπαρ της πρίμνης ότι είναι ξεσκέπαστο. :Wink:

----------


## kingminos

Μπήκα στο google πληκτρολόγησα kingminos και βρήκα αυτό.

----------


## kastro

Το king minos στην Ιαπωνία η φωτογραφία είναι από το www.urban.ne

----------


## vinman

Στον Πειραιά το '98

----------


## Haddock

Για τους νοσταλγούς των Κρητικών ποσταλιών, από την μπροσούρα της Minoan, το 1991, King Minos με ρετουσαρισμένο το όνομα Καζαντζάκης :-)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια σκηνή που τη βλέπαμε να επαναλαμβάνεται καθημερινά για πολλά πολλλά χρόνια.
Το "King Minos" (ή το "Νίκος Καζαντζάκης") να φορτώνουν για Ηράκλειο.
Δίπλα τους το "Candia" ή το "Ρέθυμνο" πάλι για Ηράκλειο.
Παραδίπλα, τα ρεθυμνιώτικα "Αρκάδι" ή Πρέβελη", καθώς και το "Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος" για Μήλο-¶γιο Νικόλαο-Σητεία.
Μπροστά τους τα χανιώτικα: "Λισσός", "¶πτερα", αργότερα το "Λατώ". Κάποιες φορές το "Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος", ή κάποιο από τα ιταλικά της ΑΝΕΚ.
Για κάποια χρόνια βλέπαμε και το "Κνωσσός", το "Φαιστός" ή το "Αριάδνη" για Χανιά.
Περιστασιακά εμφανίζονταν και τα ιταλικά των Μινωϊκών, το "El Greco", το "Δαίδαλος", το "Φαίδρα". Αυτά τα περιμάναμε πως και πως, μιας και δεν τα βλέπαμε συχνά. 
Πραγματική ιεροτελεστία του απογεύματος ....

Εδώ το "King Minos" στα 1998.

Το KING MINOS στον Πειραιά.jpg


Τιμής ένεκεν στους Kastro, heraklion, vinman και pontio thessaloniki.

----------


## heraklion

Φωτογραφία με αυτήν την ιστορική σκάλα έψαχνα χρόνια.Τελικά ο ROI BAUTION τα έχει όλα.

----------


## kastro

Μπράβο ρε ROI είσαι ο καλύτερος.Αν έχεις και άλλες τέτοιες φανταστικές φωτογραφίες βάλτες.

----------


## polykas

*Ωραίος ο Roi.Καλή δύναμη στο σκανάρισμα......*

----------


## vinman

> Μια σκηνή που τη βλέπαμε να επαναλαμβάνεται καθημερινά για πολλά πολλλά χρόνια.
> Το "King Minos" (ή το "Νίκος Καζαντζάκης") να φορτώνουν για Ηράκλειο.
> Δίπλα τους το "Candia" ή το "Ρέθυμνο" πάλι για Ηράκλειο.
> Παραδίπλα, τα ρεθυμνιώτικα "Αρκάδι" ή Πρέβελη", καθώς και το "Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος" για Μήλο-¶γιο Νικόλαο-Σητεία.
> Μπροστά τους τα χανιώτικα: "Λισσός", "¶πτερα", αργότερα το "Λατώ". Κάποιες φορές το "Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος", ή κάποιο από τα ιταλικά της ΑΝΕΚ.
> Για κάποια χρόνια βλέπαμε και το "Κνωσσός", το "Φαιστός" ή το "Αριάδνη" για Χανιά.
> Περιστασιακά εμφανίζονταν και τα ιταλικά των Μινωϊκών, το "El Greco", το "Δαίδαλος", το "Φαίδρα". Αυτά τα περιμάναμε πως και πως, μιας και δεν τα βλέπαμε συχνά. 
> Πραγματική ιεροτελεστία του απογεύματος ....
> 
> ...


 
Ακόμα ένα φωτογραφικό κολάζ που έγινε απο τις εικόνες απο τα φυλλάδια των Μινωικών γραμμών που αντιστοιχούσαν στο Κίνγκ Μίνως...
Δεν έχω να πώ πολλά για αυτό το πλοίο...Καλύτερα απο τον αγαπητό φίλο Roi Baudoin δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να τα πεί κανένας..
Δικαιωματικά λοιπόν του αφιερώνω το παρακάτω κολάζ...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14180

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14181

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Αυτη η πλωρατη η φωτο απο το εντυπο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα,μπραβο φιλε vinman. :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Μπράβο ρε vinman είσαι πολύ φίλος.

----------


## stelios_ag

Η αεροφωτογραφία όπου φαίνεται να μην πέφτει καρφίτσα είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακή.

Θα μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση αν δεν είναι πειραγμένη από κάποιο μαγικό χέρι για να πολλαπλασιαστεί ο κόσμος (αλλιώς θα πρέπει να έχει 3.000 κόσμο επάνω!)

----------


## vinman

Ως τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά το φυλλάδιο έγραφε:
Μήκος 154,33μ
Πλάτος 22,82μ
Μέγιστη ταχύτητα 19 κόμβοι
Υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 17 κόμβοι
Επιβάτες 1800
Κρεβάτια 1008
Αυτοκίνητα 500
Διεθνές σήμα κλήσης SXZO 
GRT 10.164

----------


## kastro

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στο King minos τα φουγάρα τα αφήσαν ίδια ενώ στο Καζαντζάκης τα ψηλώσανε.

----------


## esperos

Σωστός  Kastro!

----------


## sea_serenade

....τα οποία σινιάλα του πήγαιναν επίσης πολύ καλά ακόμα κι αν δεν ήταν απόλυτα ελληνικά.

----------


## nikolasher

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος .αλλά νομίζω πως είχαν βγάλει οι μινωικές κάποια στιγμή ένα αφιέρωμα για τα πλοία της και νομίζω ότι είχε και τις κατόψεις αυτών. Αν όντως υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο που μπορώ να το βρω? Τότε που τα είχα δει δεν είχα λεφτά μαζί μου να τα πάρω.

----------


## esperos

Και  δύο  φωτογραφίες  από  εμένα  την  εποχή  που  άλλαζε  χρώματα  και  αφεντικά.


KING MINOS1.jpg


KING MINOS2.jpg

----------


## kastro

Στα δύο πατώματα κάτω από την γέφυρα από την μέση μέχρι τον καθρέπτη είχε καμπίνες η κάτι άλλο;

----------


## nikolasher

καμπινες και οι περισοτερες αν θυμαμαι καλα α θεσης

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε vinman, πάμε να δούμε μια ιστορική φωτογραφία.
Προέρχεται από το αρχείο της Μη Κυβερνητικής Οργάνωσης *"Δίκτυο Μεσόγειος S.O.S."* και δείχνει το πλοίο που είχε ναυλωθεί από την οργάνωση στα πλαίσια της εκστρατείας ευαισθητοποίησης και ενημέρωσης σε οικολογικά θέματα. 
Το πλοίο, λοιπόν, μπαίνει στο Ηράκλειο.
Πίσω του διακρίνεται η πλώρη του "Espresso Venezia" (το αγαπημένο μας "Πήγασος"), το "King Minos", το "Λισσός" και το πλοίο του Αρκουμάνη (European SeaWays), το οποίο πρέπει να είναι το "European Pride", δηλαδή το μετέπειτα "Nettuno" και "Hermes". Το τελευταίο με επιφύλαξη. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους vinman, Kastro, heraklion, giannisκ88, El Greco, meco και hayabusa. 
Στο Ηράκλειο μια φορά.jpg 
Copyright: *"Δίκτυο Μεσόγειος S.O.S."*

----------


## heraklion

Την έκανα λαχείο.

----------


## a.molos

Βαμμένο κάτασπρο, χωρίς σινιάλα και νηολόγιο,μόνο με την ελληνική σημαία. Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι λίγο πρίν φύγει για πάντα πο την Ελλάδα, αφού ως συνήθως δεν έχω καταγράψει τα στοιχεία της φωτό.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους που το αγάπησαν.

King Minos.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Βαμμένο κάτασπρο, χωρίς σινιάλα και νηολόγιο,μόνο με την ελληνική σημαία. Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι λίγο πρίν φύγει για πάντα πο την Ελλάδα, αφού ως συνήθως δεν έχω καταγράψει τα στοιχεία της φωτό.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους που το αγάπησαν.


Λες οτι ειναι γυρω στο 2002 δηλαδη? Δεν ξερω και ποτε ειχε τα συγκεκριμενα σινιαλα το Emerald που φαινεται στα αριστερα....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και  δύο  φωτογραφίες  από  εμένα  την  εποχή  που  άλλαζε  χρώματα  και  αφεντικά.


Linz, του ποτε ειναι οι φωτο σου??

----------


## despo

Η φωτογραφία ειναι βγαλμένη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, το πλοιο έχει έρθει απο την ντάνα της Ελευσίνας και σιγά-σιγά αρχίζει η 'λατινοποίηση' της ονομασίας του πλοίου, προκειμένου να σηκώσει σημαία Κύπρου, να βαφτεί και να λειτουργήσει για την Maritime Way.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε μια λεπτομέρεια από μια φωτογραφία που ανεβάσαμε στην gallery (ενότητα: Ιστορικά).
Το "king Minos" επιστρέφει από απαγορευτικό κάποιο απόγευμα του φθινοπώρου του 1998.
Το πλοίο μισοφωτίζεται από τον ήλιο.
Στο βάθος διακρίνουμε το "Πήγασος", το "Ποσειδών Εξπρές ΙΙ" και το "Golden Vergina".
Αμέσως μετά θα αναχωρήσει το "Golden Vergina" και θα περάσει από μπροστά (όποιος θέλει να το δει ανέβηκε απόψε στο θέμα του "Golden Vergina"). 
Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Να αναφέρω ιδιαίτερα τους καλούς φίλους vinman,  Α. Μώλο, despo, Finnpartner 1966, Sylver 23, mastropanago, Φανούλα, Kastro, heraclion και mastrovasilis.   
Το King Minos επιστρέφει.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

καλα roi ζωγραφισες παλι!!!καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια.......

----------


## sea_serenade

Προσέξτε πόσο όμορφη είναι η φωτό που μας ανέβασε ο Αντώνης και φανταστείτε τη χωρίς τον πύργο πίσω από το KING MINOS........

PS: Τελικά ο Osama δεν ήταν και εντελώς λάθος, είχε και τα δίκια του ο άνθρωπος!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kastro

Αυτό το δωμάτιο που έχει στο τελευταίο deck λίγο μπροστά από τα φουγάρα τι ήταν;

----------


## dimitris

Πλυσταριο...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστουμε ροι για την καταπληκτικη φωτο εδω ,οπως και για την αλλη στο θεμα του βεργινα .κ φυσικα για ολα αυτα που μας παρουσιαζεις τοσο καιρο

----------


## vinman

> Ας δούμε μια λεπτομέρεια από μια φωτογραφία που ανεβάσαμε στην gallery (ενότητα: Ιστορικά).
> 
> Το "king Minos" επιστρέφει από απαγορευτικό κάποιο απόγευμα του φθινοπώρου του 1998.
> Το πλοίο μισοφωτίζεται από τον ήλιο.
> Στο βάθος διακρίνουμε το "Πήγασος", το "Ποσειδών Εξπρές ΙΙ" και το "Golden Vergina".
> Αμέσως μετά θα αναχωρήσει το "Golden Vergina" και θα περάσει από μπροστά (όποιος θέλει να το δει ανέβηκε απόψε στο θέμα του "Golden Vergina"). 
> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Να αναφέρω ιδιαίτερα τους καλούς φίλους vinman, Α. Μώλο, despo, Finnpartner 1966, Sylver 23, mastropanago, Φανούλα, Kastro, heraclion και mastrovasilis.  
> 
> Το King Minos επιστρέφει.jpg


Εκπληκτική στιγμή φίλε Roi..!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## .voyager

O Bασιλιάς Μίνωας, πλέοντας στο Κρητικό πέλαγος, ανηφορίζοντας προς Πειραιά.

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Voyager... Που είναι εκείνα τα χρόνια κι εγώ θα ήθελα να ταξιδέψω με τέτοια πλοία..

----------


## moutsokwstas

> O Bασιλιάς Μίνωας, πλέοντας στο Κρητικό πέλαγος, ανηφορίζοντας προς Πειραιά.


αρχοντοβαπορο....

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> αρχοντοβαπορο....


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω  :Wink:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Και απο μενα μια φωτογραφια του βασιλια Μινωα οπως την βρηκα στο http://www.ferry-site.dk...

----------


## esperos

> Και απο μενα μια φωτογραφια του βασιλια Μινωα οπως την βρηκα στο http://www.ferry-site.dk...


Είναι  στο  ξεκίνημα  του,  εδώ  στην  Αγκώνα,   φαίνεται  πίσω  η  εκκλησία  του  Αγίου  Κυριάκου.

----------


## dimitris

Το Κινγκ Μινως Δευτερα 13 Μαϊου 2002 φωτογραφια μεσα απο το Ροδανθη για Καλυμνο-Κω-Ροδο,
Μια βδομαδα πριν περιπου ειχαμε υποδεχθει το Blue Star Paros
king Minos.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Κινγκ Μινως Δευτερα 13 Μαϊου 2002 φωτογραφια μεσα απο το Ροδανθη για Καλυμνο-Κω-Ροδο,
> Μια βδομαδα πριν περιπου ειχαμε υποδεχθει το Blue Star Paros
> king Minos.jpg


ωραιος ο Μητσος........... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια παραξενη φωτο του 2001 που κατι ελεγε για τις εξελιξεις της ηρακλειωτικης εταιρειας

Full000000.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

δεξια ο κινγκ σε μια απο τις τελευταιες εμφανισεις του στην ελλαδα και αριστερα ο ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ!! :Razz:  :Razz: (νυν ΖΕΥΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ :Wink: )με την παλια καλη του φορεσια!πολυ σπανια φωτο απο τα δυο υπεροχα αυτα βαπορια!

----------


## DimitrisT

πολύ καλή και συλλεκτική  η φωτογρφία φίλε Ben Bruce.
2 φωτο από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά μαζί με το Κάντια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> πολύ καλή και συλλεκτική η φωτογρφία φίλε Ben Bruce.
> 2 φωτο από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά μαζί με το Κάντια


Νοσταλγικες   φωτογραφιες   φιλε Dimitris T.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Kίνγκ Μίνως...* παρέα με το ηλιοβασίλεμα...

O132.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> *F/B Kίνγκ Μίνως...* παρέα με το ηλιοβασίλεμα...
> 
> O132.jpg


 *ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ!!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ!!!*


Φιλε MILTIADIS Πολλα χαιρετισματα στα ομορφα Χανια.

----------


## Apostolos

Για τους λάτρης του πλοίου μια υπέροχη φώτο του όμορφου (στην Ιαπωνια) πλοίου! Να πω ακόμα μία φορά πως καταστρέψαμε ένα όμορφο πλοίο (μαζί με το αδελφό του) και το καταντήσαμε ένα τεράστιο κουτί? Μας λυπεί όπως λέει και ο φίλος Στέφανος η φαντασία...

emino maru.jpg

----------


## crow

Αλλη μια φωτο του πλοιου ως Erimo Maru.



Η φωτο ειναι απο παλιο γιαπωνεζικο βιβλιο του οποιου τον τιτλο και τον συγραφεα δεν γνωριζω μια και τα τζαπανεζικα δεν τα μιλαω καλα!

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ 1998 ΔΙΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## nickosps

Και αριστερά το L155O5!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Κινγκ Μινως*...στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

KINGMINOS.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> F/B *Κινγκ Μινως*...στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου.
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> 
> KINGMINOS.jpg


 Οκ........τι να πεις κ τι να σχολιάσεις!¶ ρε εποχές...αλλα βλέπεις,ο ανταγωνισμός κ εξέλιξη θα μας φαν....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Οκ........τι να πεις κ τι να σχολιάσεις!¶ ρε εποχές...αλλα βλέπεις,ο ανταγωνισμός κ εξέλιξη θα μας φαν....


 εγω αφου ευχαριστησω τον TSS APOLLON και για αυτη την ιστορικη φωτο που ανεβασε,θα σχολιασω ποσο πιο ομορφο και..καραβολατρικο ηταν τοτε το λιμανι του ηρακλειου..ο ΚΙΝΓΚ κ ο ΝΙΚΟΣ να δενουν απο τη μερια του κουλε,το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ κ το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ στην ανατολικη και κυριως το λιμανι δεν ειχε αυτα τα καγκελα που το εχουν μετατρεψει σε φρουριο!!!!τοτε μπορουσες και να τα αγγιξεις τα πλοια..τωρα πιο ευκολα πας στις φυλακες της αλικαρνασου για φωτο παρα στο λιμανι-φρουριο του ηρακλειου.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> εγω αφου ευχαριστησω τον TSS APOLLON και για αυτη την ιστορικη φωτο που ανεβασε,θα σχολιασω ποσο πιο ομορφο και..καραβολατρικο ηταν τοτε το λιμανι του ηρακλειου..ο ΚΙΝΓΚ κ ο ΝΙΚΟΣ να δενουν απο τη μερια του κουλε,το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ κ το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ στην ανατολικη και κυριως το λιμανι δεν ειχε αυτα τα καγκελα που το εχουν μετατρεψει σε φρουριο!!!!τοτε μπορουσες και να τα αγγιξεις τα πλοια..τωρα πιο ευκολα πας στις φυλακες της αλικαρνασου για φωτο παρα στο λιμανι-φρουριο του ηρακλειου..


 Έτσι είναι Μίλτο....αλλα άμα θες..ξέρω κάτι τρύπες..που μπένεις κ φωτογραφίζεις ανετα κ τα αγγιζεις κιόλας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Κινγκ Μινως*... 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

KINGMINOS.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

Απο τα ποιο ομορφα βαπορια..ειδικα πρυμα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΙΝG MINOS με τα σινιαλα της Maritime way του κυριου Artioli στον πειραια κατα τη διαρκεια της ετησιας ακινησιας του 2002 νομιζω

newfilm (22).jpg

----------


## MARGARITIS24

o BEN  εχει παρει το οπλο του κ πυροβολαει συνεχως σημερα...

----------


## diomides

τι μας θυμισε :Smile: 
ιουλιος 2002 , περιοδος πωλησης στον artioli και αν παρατηρησετε στην πρυμνη,
αλλαγη νηολογιου και σημαιας.
σβηνεται το -ΓΚ και το 'ηρακλειον' και γινονται -G και limassol:cry:

το αγαπημενο μου καραβι που απο τοτε δεν ξαναειδα, ασχετα αν ξαναρθε περαμα καποιες αλλες φορες ( πωληση στη namma lines)

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτη την ωρα το King Minos στην μεγαλη δεξαμενη του....... Σουεζ  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Προηγηθηκαν λιγες μερες πριν οι δεξαμενισμοι στον ιδιο χωρο των αλλων δυο αγαπητων φιλων Superferry εως τις 16 Φεβρουαριου ενω μια μερα μετα ανεβηκε το Εξπρες Αφροδιτη  :Very Happy: 
Polykas παμε μια βολτα;; :Wink: 

souez.m.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΙΝG MINOS το 1995 μπαινει στο λιμανι του πειραια

scan0069.jpg

----------


## Melis7

> ΚΙΝG MINOS το 1995 μπαινει στο λιμανι του πειραια
> 
> scan0069.jpg


Από τότε ο φίλος Κώστας κατέβαινε στο φανάρι.... Πάλι καλά, για να έχουμε αυτές τις φώτο.... Μαζί με το Καζαντζάκης, είχαν δημιουργήσει μεγάλο δίδυμο στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου, μέχρι που ήρθαν τα παλάτια.... Τα μόνα που τα αντικατέστησαν ήταν αυτά, αν και πιστεύω ότι οι παλιοί καραβολάτρες προτιμούσε το παλιό δίδυμο.....!!!!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

To δύδιμο αυτό έγραψε ιστορία στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία....τα πιο εκμεταλλέυσιμα βαπόρια των Μινωικών,τα οποία συνέβαλλαν στο να αναπτυχθεί η εταιρεία κ να γίνει Νο1!!!Όντως στους Ηρακλειώτες ΄εχουν λέιψει αυτά τα βαπόρια κ δεν είναι λίγη που έχουν πει κ έχουν αναφερθεί στα βαπόρια αυτά!!!Τότε που μπήκαν στην γραμμή,ήταν τόσο ισάξια όσο τα σημερινά ΠΑΛΑΣ!!!

----------


## nippon

Ολη η τεχνη σαυτο το ιστορικο σκαρι....!
20081117110440.jpg
teikisen.blog84.fc2.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικο αυτο που μας ανεβασες nippon.Αλλα μιλαμε για πολυ χτισιμο, και ειδικα το αδελφακι.Παρολα αυτα καταφεραν και ειχαν μια ομοιογενεια στην εμφανιση τους, μετα τις μετασκευες, αυτα τα δυο βαπορια και δεν εβλεπες τιποτα πολυ ακραιο

----------


## Chris_Chania

Μια φωτογραφία από το μακρυνό 1988 κατά την διάρκεια της μετασκευής του King Minos στο Πέραμα, για όσους έχουν πρόσβαση στο shipsnostalgia.

Πηγή: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...erama-/cat/502

----------


## Rocinante

Φρεσκότατη φωτογραφία του πλοίου απο την μακρινή Jeddah ανεβηκε στο Shipspotting...
Φαίνεται σε εξαιρετική ,κατάσταση τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...p?lid=1694917#

----------


## lissos

40 χρόνια πλέον στην πλάτη του βαπόραρου. 
Από τις πιο πετυχημένες μετασκευές. 
Πανέμορφο πλοίο!

----------


## Marioukos

Βαποραρος...! Εχει κανει μεγαλα πραγματα στο Πριντεζι..!  :Cocksure:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οπως και για την Αφροδιτουλα ετσι για τον Βασιλια Μινωα υπαρχει βιντεο απο το σημερα του (2011 ειναι το βιντεο..αλλα ποσο να το εχουν αλλαξει αραγε εσωτερικα)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYlUCwWtuks

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

G.MINOS.jpg Τελευταία μερεμέτια στου Ξαβέρη προτού πρωτοξεκινήσει.

----------


## yoR

νομιζω πως στο βιντεο που express Pegasus δεν ειναι το ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ αλλα το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΥ...

----------


## nikolasher

Το Σουπερφερι πρεπει να ειναι στις περισοτερες εικονες αλλα πρεπει  μερικες οπως απο τις καμπινες νομιζω ειναι του Κινγκ Μινος

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΙΝG MINOS απο την εποχη της myway του κ.artioli 

1360861784.jpg

Απο το navi e armatori

----------


## sylver23

King Minos και Blue Bridge στο Πρίντεζι ή στο Μπάρι και στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία παρέα και το Πηνελόπη

24400441.jpg 24401322.jpg

πηγή Magdalena Hudranova , panoramio photos

----------


## koumparos

> King Minos και Blue Bridge στο Πρίντεζι ή στο Μπάρι και στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία παρέα και το Πηνελόπη
> 
> 24400441.jpg 24401322.jpg
> 
> πηγή Magdalena Hudranova , panoramio photos


στο μπριντεζι είναι..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Κing Minos στο λιμανι του Πειραια λιγο μετα τα   μεσα της δεκαετιας του 90 

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας 
_ΚΙΝΚΓ ΜΙΝΩΣ.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Όμορφη φωτογραφία του Βασιλιά.
Εύχαριστούμε Τ.S.S. APOLLON

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _To Κing Minos στο λιμανι του Πειραια λιγο μετα τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 90 
> 
> Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας 
> _ΚΙΝΚΓ ΜΙΝΩΣ.jpg


Ωραία φωτό κ με την παρτέντζα υψωμένη στο άλμπουρο την οποία δυστυχώς έχουμε ξεχάσει. Προσωπικά η εγκατάλειψη της παράδοσης στα πλαίσια υποτίθεται υπεραπλούστευσης των πραγμάτων δεν μου αρέσει.

----------


## diomides

Ατύχημα σε ύφαλο είχε το αγαπημένο King minos το καλοκαίρι:
*http://tmcmarine.com/tmc-open-an-office-in-melbourne-australia/*_

 "TMC was instructed by P&I Insurers to assist with the re-floating of this ro-ro ferry from her grounded position on a reef in the red sea.
 TMC produced a SEAMASTER model for verification of the re-floating calculations including ballast & fuel transfers, trim and stability.
Calculations showed that with careful planning, the vessel could be re-floated without the need for cargo discharge.
 The vessel was safely refloated on 25th July 2014 and made her way to port under her own power."

_Εδώ και μήνες βρίσκεται στη δεξαμενή του Suez. Στη σχετική φωτό πάντως φαίνεται ολίγον τι χλωμό.
*http://tmcmarine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/MAWADDAH-STreq.png*

----------


## nikolasher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXC9UzBgqaI   θυμηζει λιγο  το πειραια ηρακλειο  15αυγουστο...

----------


## nikolasher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkNuvFfDfIc  εν πλω ενα βιντεακι

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια υπέροχη φωτο από τα παλαιά από τον φίλο μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Κινγκ Μίνως - King Minos (Minoan Lines). Ηράκλειο β€“ Port of Heraklion (Crete). Kαλοκαίρι β€“ Summer 1994. Βέβαια στη φωτο βλέπουμε και το ΕΓ/ΟΓ Χρήστος Τ......... σημερινό Μελίνα ΙΙ.

ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ-Τ-06-Georges-Pop--Κινγκ-Μίνως---King-Minos-(Minoan-Lines).-Ηράκλειο-–-Port-of-Hera.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια υπέροχη φωτο από τα παλαιά από τον φίλο μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Κινγκ Μίνως - King Minos (Minoan Lines). Ηράκλειο β€“ Port of Heraklion (Crete). Kαλοκαίρι β€“ Summer 1994. Βέβαια στη φωτο βλέπουμε και το ΕΓ/ΟΓ Χρήστος Τ......... σημερινό Μελίνα ΙΙ.
> 
> ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ-Τ-06-Georges-Pop--Κινγκ-Μίνως---King-Minos-(Minoan-Lines).-Ηράκλειο-–-Port-of-Hera.jpg


Yπέροχος ο Ιάπωνας!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και η Ελληνοπούλα ΒΙΚΤΩΡ μου, και η Ελληνοπούλα !!! Αν δεν παινέψεις (και) το σπίτι σου.......

----------


## lissos

Εντάξει μύρισε 90s η φωτογραφία. Όνειρο ο βάπορας.
Άξια συμπληρώνει το κάδρο η παντοφλίτσα.

----------


## meco

Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργη η παρουσία του Χρηστος Τ. στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Κατανοώ φυσικά ότι μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να γίνουν μιας και έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια και ακόμα και αν ήξερε κάποιος το πιθανότερο είναι να μην θυμάται...

----------


## npapad

> Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργη η παρουσία του Χρηστος Τ. στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Κατανοώ φυσικά ότι μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να γίνουν μιας και έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια και ακόμα και αν ήξερε κάποιος το πιθανότερο είναι να μην θυμάται...


Καθόλου περίεργη. Είναι πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο και τώρα και παλιότερα να έρχονται φέρυ ανοιχτού τύπου στο Ηράκλειο με επικίνδυνα φορτία. Το έχω και εγώ σε φωτογραφία από τότε θα την ψάξω να τη βρω.

----------


## meco

> Καθόλου περίεργη. Είναι πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο και τώρα και παλιότερα να έρχονται φέρυ ανοιχτού τύπου στο Ηράκλειο με επικίνδυνα φορτία. Το έχω και εγώ σε φωτογραφία από τότε θα την ψάξω να τη βρω.


Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο (γιατί πραγματικά μου έκανε εντύπωση) βρήκα αυτό:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKRGkPOz5-U
Οπότε πιθανόν να συνέβαινε κάτι αντίστοιχο και από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να μου επιτρέψετε να υπενθυμίσω ότι την ίδια ακριβώς φωτογραφία _την έχει ανεβάσει ο Παντελής_ και στο θέμα του _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙ (ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Τ)_, οπότε αν συμφωνείτε και εσείς καλύτερα να συνεχίσουμε εκεί την κουβέντα που αφορά την παντόφλα, και όχι στο παρόν θέμα του ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ.

Σημ. Μα και εσύ...... ω τέκνον Νεκτάριε ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Mawaddah ( King Minos) έφυγε από την Jeddah στις 29/01/2019 σύμφωνα με το AIS του και έχει φτάσει στο Gadani στο Πακιστάν για την διάλυση του. :Tranquillity:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Mawaddah ( King Minos) έφυγε από την Jeddah στις 29/01/2019 σύμφωνα με το AIS του και έχει φτάσει στο Gadani στο Πακιστάν για την διάλυση του.


'Eπεσε η αυλαία γιά ένα ακόμη βασιλοβάπορο των Μινωϊκών.

----------


## lissos

*Αντί στεφάνων...
kingminos.jpg
**φωτογραφία από το 2000. 
Μετά από ένα σπάνιο περιστατικό*...
*

----------


## ancd

Πλοίο των παιδικών μου χρόνων με πολλές αναμνήσεις! Μπορεί να έμεινε μόνο 9 χρόνια στο Αιγαίο ( Όσο είναι το Blue Star Delos) άλλα εμένα μου φαίνονταν παρά μα παρά πολλα. 
Αντίο...

----------


## Ellinis

Να το δούμε το καλοκαίρι του 1988 όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει στον Πειραιά, στο Ξαβέρι, φρέσκο και έτοιμο αναλάβει τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή της Ιταλίας. 
Η μικρή χαμηλή πλώρη δεν με είχε κάνει να τα συμπαθήσω και ιδιαίτερα, ειδικά συγκρίνοντας τα με τα κλασσικά σουλούπια των προγενέστερων ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ - ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ. Όμως αποδείχτηκε ένα εξαιρετικό πλοίο και η μετασκευή που έγινε στο Πέραμα του πρόσθεσε πολλά χρόνια, όπως και στο αδελφό του που παραμένει ως ο τελευταίος επιζών της προ-νεότευκτων εποχής των Μινωικών. 

king minos.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να το δούμε το καλοκαίρι του 1988 όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει στον Πειραιά, στο Ξαβέρι, φρέσκο και έτοιμο αναλάβει τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή της Ιταλίας. 
> Η μικρή χαμηλή πλώρη δεν με είχε κάνει να τα συμπαθήσω και ιδιαίτερα, ειδικά συγκρίνοντας τα με τα κλασσικά σουλούπια των προγενέστερων ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ - ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ. Όμως αποδείχτηκε ένα εξαιρετικό πλοίο και η μετασκευή που έγινε στο Πέραμα του πρόσθεσε πολλά χρόνια, όπως και στο αδελφό του που παραμένει ως ο τελευταίος επιζών της προ-νεότευκτων εποχής των Μινωικών. 
> 
> king minos.jpg


Eμένα μου άρεσε,ίσως επειδή ήμουν εθισμένος από παλιά στα ιαπωνικά σουλούπια.Βέβαια με τη μετασκευή έγινε ωραιότερο.Χαρακτηριστικά, αυτό το "σπάσιμο" που έκανε το σκάφος  από τη μέση κ προς τα πρύμα αλλά κ οι αμερικάνικες άγκυρες που είχε,σαν αυτές των παλιών αμερικάνικων πολεμικών.
Τελευταία έκανε Σουδάν-Σ.Αραβία κ φαντάζομαι ότι θα ήταν πολύ υποβαθμισμένο.Το Gadani Beach που πήγε γιά σκραπ κάποτε μεσουρανούσε ως  τόπος μαρτυρίου...διαλυτηρίων ήθελα να πω αλλά έχει υποσκελιστεί από το Αlang κ άλλα μέρη.
Σκέπτομαι μήπως "ήγγικεν" η ώρα κ γιά το MAHABBAH ex BLUE AEGEAN,SUPERFERRY.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Mawaddah (e.x. King Minos, Erimo Maru) έφυγε από την Jeddah στις 29/01/2019 σύμφωνα με το AIS του και έχει φτάσει στο Gadani στο Πακιστάν για την διάλυση του. Η αυλαία έπεσε για άλλο ένα βασιλοβάπορο των Μινωικών γραμμών. Η φωτο από την προσάραξη του στο Gadani.

KING-MINOS---MAWADDAH-01.jpg

----------


## nikolasher

https://www.facebook.com/Shipscrap/v...4420745056755/  απο την διαλυτηριο στο πακισταν . πηγη facebook

----------


## Amorgos66

...στο Gadani...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ship...8579232983943/
FB_IMG_1568624027718.jpg

----------

